# I'm back w/ BABY! Clomid worked!



## Chocoholic

Hey girls!

I've been away for a long long time, if any of you still remember me... 

We've had some marital problems and ended up going into therapy. Then my DH's job sent him to the middle of nowhere so I couldn't log on for 6 months. Sorry for leaving like that...

The month we finished therapy, DH and I decided to try Clomid, he was adamant though I warned him several times about the side effects of Clomid and the effects of a pregnancy. He didn't budge.

So, I took the lowest dose of Clomid (50mg) for only 1 month. At CD 40, I got a :bfp:!

I'm now 19 weeks pregnant. 

I did not have ANY signs of O, no mood swings, nothing, absolutely nothing! I was sure it didn't work. But, here I am! :happydance:

My point? Don't get hung up on signs of O w/ Clomid. Or any sign that Clomid is working. 

What I did was follow an every-other-day bd schedule. We followed this for an entire month. 

CD 40, I got my two pink lines :) I waited for CD 40 b/c I had had a 36-day cycle before, so I didn't want to get our hopes up.

Lots of :babydust: to you girlies! I hope all of you get your :bfp: in 2009!


----------



## honey08

ooooohhhhhh congrats hun :dance::wohoo::happydance::headspin::hugs:


----------



## miel

yay!!! good for you babe !!!


----------



## Chocoholic

Thanks Miel! How are you doing? I see in your ticker that you have a polyp removal coming up, good luck hun!


----------



## miel

thanks sweetie...i know only 7 days left and then my chance for a BFP will be greater ( we discover i have a polyp when i did a HSG test + scan ...i am glad to know that why it 's so difficult for me to get the BFP ! )

so hon you are in the second semester then already?


----------



## Chocoholic

Yeah, it'll be a lot easier w/o the polyp. Hopefully you'll get a :bfp: right after!

Yup, I'm 19w 4d right now :)))


----------



## HAYS

Congrats thats wicked news


----------



## JASMAK

Congratulations, so very happy for you!


----------



## NeyNey

Congrats sweetie - fantastic news!!


----------



## FJL

Congratulations!!!!

That is fantastic news and i'm sure it will give some hope to all the girls on clomid.

Enjoy every minute!


----------



## HoneyWright

We have never chatted but wanted to say HUGE congratulaions :happydance:, im trying Clomid next ycle so I hope it goes as well for me!!!


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS! There is hope that it can work on the first try!


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations


----------



## bonfloss

Congrats and thanks for sharing your success story - just what we need!
xx


----------



## Sinead

Huge congrats hun
Nice to hear success stories


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congratulations hunni
xx


----------



## pixielou

Hi Choco, do rememeber vaguely al that happening that you mentioned about you and OH. So...that's fab news for you really glad that you got things sorted and that you got your :bfp: , fantastc. Congratulations and wishing you a health and happy pregnancy! X


----------



## hayz1981

Hey

I totally remember you chick!! Its a fantastic surprise to see on here, with an added wow factor of your BFP. Congratulations.

I'm so so glad everything has worked out for you. Was really worried when you disappeared. 

It also gives me lots of hope for my first cycle of clomid (which I'm due to start whenever this long old cycle comes to an end).

Wishing you lots of love and happiness. 

xxx


----------



## Puddleduck

:hugs: That's fantastic news CONGRATS! I am on my 3rd and final round of Clomid before we go to hospital for HSG/Lap&Dye....so really hoping that this cycle works and we are hitting it hard and trying the 100mg for this go and I am feeling the side effects big time. Hot flushes are so bad I can hardly sleep. No pain no gain.... I guess ?

x


----------



## Mendy

Congrats, chocoholic! Glad to have you back...with a BFP! :)


----------



## Tishimouse

I am so happy to see you back, I wondered where you were. I've got to rush to work now but absolutely have to leave a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you on your terrific news.

Oh, welcome back and loads of other stuff I can't express cause I feel really motivated to see your BFP here. :happydance:


----------



## Tishimouse

:happydance: and again.


----------



## Chocoholic

FJL said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> That is fantastic news and i'm sure it will give some hope to all the girls on clomid.
> 
> Enjoy every minute!

Thanks hun! :dust: for you! 

I'm so sorry to see the early m/c, hope you get a sticky :bfp: very very soon!


----------



## Chocoholic

Tishimouse said:


> I am so happy to see you back, I wondered where you were. I've got to rush to work now but absolutely have to leave a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you on your terrific news.
> 
> Oh, welcome back and loads of other stuff I can't express cause I feel really motivated to see your BFP here. :happydance:

Hehe, double thanks hun! :hugs:

I'm sending all of you girlies lots of :dust:, I wanna see your :bfp: s soon!


----------



## Chocoholic

Puddleduck said:


> :hugs: That's fantastic news CONGRATS! I am on my 3rd and final round of Clomid before we go to hospital for HSG/Lap&Dye....so really hoping that this cycle works and we are hitting it hard and trying the 100mg for this go and I am feeling the side effects big time. Hot flushes are so bad I can hardly sleep. No pain no gain.... I guess ?
> 
> x

I hope they're signs that the Clomid is working! :hug: 

I didn't have any signs, not even of O... 

That's why I was sure it didn't work... I guess we never know when something is working!

I really didn't expect Clomid to work on the first try, let alone without any signs.

I hope my experience relaxes some of you gals who're in the same position.


----------



## Chocoholic

hayz1981 said:


> Hey
> 
> I totally remember you chick!! Its a fantastic surprise to see on here, with an added wow factor of your BFP. Congratulations.
> 
> I'm so so glad everything has worked out for you. Was really worried when you disappeared.
> 
> It also gives me lots of hope for my first cycle of clomid (which I'm due to start whenever this long old cycle comes to an end).
> 
> Wishing you lots of love and happiness.
> 
> xxx


Awww, thanks sweetie! :hugs::hug:

I'll keep you in my thoughts too, I hope your first cycle ends with a :bfp: also!

Remember, don't assume anything, don't search for specific signs, they don't *have to* come. 

We chose to bd every other day for a month, I highly recommend trying this at least once. 

Even on Clomid, I don't think we can tell exactly when we'll O. And the O predictor tests put too much pressure on top of Clomid for me.

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Wishing4baby

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your story....it gives me some hope!! :hug:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Chocoholic

Wishing4baby said:


> Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your story....it gives me some hope!! :hug:

I'm glad to hear that :hug:

I had endo too!

Sending you some :dust:


----------



## pink32

Chocoholic said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I've been away for a long long time, if any of you still remember me...
> 
> We've had some marital problems and ended up going into therapy. Then my DH's job sent him to the middle of nowhere so I couldn't log on for 6 months. Sorry for leaving like that...
> 
> The month we finished therapy, DH and I decided to try Clomid, he was adamant though I warned him several times about the side effects of Clomid and the effects of a pregnancy. He didn't budge.
> 
> So, I took the lowest dose of Clomid (50mg) for only 1 month. At CD 40, I got a :bfp:!
> 
> I'm now 19 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I did not have ANY signs of O, no mood swings, nothing, absolutely nothing! I was sure it didn't work. But, here I am! :happydance:
> 
> My point? Don't get hung up on signs of O w/ Clomid. Or any sign that Clomid is working.
> 
> What I did was follow an every-other-day bd schedule. We followed this for an entire month.
> 
> CD 40, I got my two pink lines :) I waited for CD 40 b/c I had had a 36-day cycle before, so I didn't want to get our hopes up.
> 
> Lots of :babydust: to you girlies! I hope all of you get your :bfp: in 2009!

Congratulation Chocoholic...i'm very happy for you....i was going to try clomid this month but was scared...i'm ovulating on my own my my doc wanted me to try clomid to enhance ovulation and seeing my dh has low spermies he was hoping if i have 2 eggs maybe one would get fertilized... did you use clomid to ovulate or enhance ovulation?


----------



## babydust1

Congratulations :) thats fantastic news x


----------

